# How hard is it to take a hedgehog to France?



## Desperodo

I'm from Canada, btw (if it matters :? ) I'm going to be in France for 3-4 months, hopefully 4. Is it possible to take my hedgie with me? I know he'd have to go under the plane  . But I don't have anyone that will look after him while I'm gone, and the trip is a once in a lifetime trip.


----------



## Nancy

Where do you live in Canada? Maybe there is someone who will hedgie sit. 

You'd need to check with customs in France and see what the requirements are as well as when coming back to Canada. I'm willing to bet the quarantine times would mean he'ed spend most of his time in quarantine.


----------



## fracturedcircle

i vaguely remember that the quarantine in France is lengthy, but i may be completely wrong.


----------



## Desperodo

I live in brantford, ontario. I tried to find info on quarantine, but couldn't so i'll have to make a call.


----------



## pricklyspork

I was wondering, i go to france about every summer, di they let you bring your hedgie? Did you have to pay extra or was it difficult? Im just concered for the future. And how did it go. Were you able to bring them on the plane?


----------



## nikki

This thread is 3 years old and the OP hasn't been active for 2 years now.


----------



## Draenog

I know this is an old thread, but it might show up when people are searching for information; keeping African pygmy hedgehogs is illegal in France. Unless you get a permit, which is incredibly hard to get.


----------



## salvadoralmanzar

I'm from Canada, btw I'm going to be in France for 3-4 months, hopefully 4. Is it possible to take my hedgie with me?

online casino Australia


----------



## Nancy

salvadoralmanzar said:


> I'm from Canada, btw I'm going to be in France for 3-4 months, hopefully 4. Is it possible to take my hedgie with me.


No, if you read the post prior to yours you will see that hedgehogs are illegal in France without a difficult to get permit.


----------

